# Preperation for Marine Corps Recon.



## ChrismerPoole (Dec 13, 2014)

So I am a Senior In highschool and I have already been to Meps, Contracted for Recon, given a ship date. I leave in about 6 months and I am very excited for Recon. Ive been preparing for a couple of years now. Swimming, lifting and running. Also ruck runs. LOTS. . I just would like to know all I can do to help me prepare for Marine Corps Recon. Thank you for your time everyone.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 13, 2014)

Dude, didn't you just ask this question "Here"
https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/need-information-on-marine-corps-recon.21983/


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 13, 2014)

Read more and post less.  The vast majority of what you're asking has been answered multiple times already.  The additional reading with give you a much better perspective and context for the answers you'll find.

Thread locked.  When you have more specific questions, and have exhausted the resources of the forum, your recruiters, google, and any other reasonable resources, feel free to open a new thread to posit your questions in an intelligent manner.


----------

